# Warning NSFW: Anyone know who wote song in this vid?



## Krillan (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not sure where to post this and I _really_ do feel shabby about posting this link but I am abso-f*ing-lutely dying to know who wrote the rave/trance overlay used in this pawing vid on xtube by a user called Tarcash (Dehener).

Please don't click on this if you will be offended by fursuit yiff (or maybe just turn your monitor off and listen to the track?).

http://video2.xtube.com/watch.php?v...=&ver=3&ccaa=1&qid=&qidx=&qnum=&preview_flag=

And if anyone has the names of other good rave/trance compilations or artists let me know. I'd love to check them out.


----------



## Robo-Furher (Apr 25, 2009)

Song in video is Merzbow - Ultramarine Blues


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2009)

Robo-Furher said:


> Song in video is Merzbow - Ultramarine Blues


----------



## Krillan (Apr 25, 2009)

Experimental noise? Alas, not even close...


----------

